# Best DVD writer?



## RaptorX (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be purchasing my rig soon. I was thinking about which Dvd writer to go for.
My only experience has been with a Liteon dvd combo( no writer) and it's working for years!

I don't know if it would work(cables) with a brand new pc. Plus i'd rather get a new one that burns dvd's anyway.

Which one would be best? The quality,warranty(length and acknowledgement) and after sales service in India is important. I usually see LG is recommended on these boards. Just wanted some opinions from different brand owners.

Liteon
Lg 
Samsung
Sony
Etc,

Will be buying from Mumbai. 

Please suggest a specific model to look for. 

Perfect if under 1k .I can increase the budget a bit if it's worth it.

Any help or advice would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 17, 2010)

1K...I do not think any DVD writer comes under that...they are usually 1.2 - 1.5K
my choice is LG...anyday...


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 17, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> 1K...I do not think any DVD writer comes under that...they are usually 1.2 - 1.5K
> my choice is LG...anyday...



Thanks for the reply. I read that lg writers usually die after 1 yr. I remember a few years back 2008 or so, that liteon was always the most frequently praised model in tech mags. Don't know about it's reputation now.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well you will get to know a lot about 'em when other members will start posting in this thread.

BTW I have been using LG DVD writer for past 3 years without a hiccup...


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 17, 2010)

I suppose the guy who was advising against the Lg writer probably had a rare bad piece. 
Still open to suggestions.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

We had a long discussion on this topic recently, the topic was hotly debated and nothign came out. You can read the thread here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/127878-plz-suggest-me-good-dvd-writer.html

It's just two months old, nothing's changed in that time. So just......... 
mmmmm.........

Use a dice


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 17, 2010)

SATA LG dvd Writer (OEM Pack) is 1k exact.  Liteon is also same..

+1 for both liteon and LG

although I have Liteon from past 2 years but still
I am using LG CD Writer from past 9 years!! .. still working..


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoa...I have never seen a CD *writer* that has worked over 5 years without any issues...

BTW using a dice is a wise option 

I will suggest against using a SATA writer because you will be limited whenever you will decide to upgrade your system with new high-capacity HDD...go for an IDE device instead.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 17, 2010)

The replies have been helpful.

I guess I'm going for lite-on or LG depending on price and warranty quality.

Btw Gagan, don't motherboards come with 6+ sata ports? Is there any benefit to using one over the other? Besides the type of cable.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i m using Asus .. and so far in 2 years it has not given me any problems and i have wrote about 700 DVDs with it ... if u can get service of Asus at ur place .. u might opt for it .and mostly its 100/- more than other brands ..


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 18, 2010)

Any one else have any opinions on sata or ide?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 18, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Any one else have any opinions on sata or ide?


This is not meant to be a deciding factor, but rather something to keep in mind: If you sometimes want to boot with a DOS-based CD/DVD, it will boot from a SATA drive but will not be able to read it further.

I've managed to modify the MS-DOS boot disk image so that I can use it on a SATA optical drive, and also read a SATA optical drive when I boot into DOS from a USB flash drive. But it took some work to get it to recognize the SATA optical drive. No problem and no modification necessary with an IDE drive.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2010)

Asus Dvd writer will win the race.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 18, 2010)

pimpom said:


> This is not meant to be a deciding factor, but rather something to keep in mind: If you sometimes want to boot with a DOS-based CD/DVD, it will boot from a SATA drive but will not be able to read it further.
> 
> I've managed to modify the MS-DOS boot disk image so that I can use it on a SATA optical drive, and also read a SATA optical drive when I boot into DOS from a USB flash drive. But it took some work to get it to recognize the SATA optical drive. No problem and no modification necessary with an IDE drive.



I have never needed to boot or use ms-DOS, so that doesn't matter to me. Is that the only problem you've encountered with SATA? Then it's no big deal. It should be able to use my windows xp back disc if windows crashes.

Are there any performance/speed benefits of one after the other?

Also is there a proper warranty with oem?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry about the late reply. As far as the IDE vs. SATA interface is concerned, yes, DOS compatibility is the main issue for me.

I work a lot with other people's computers, new and otherwise. I find booting to DOS useful for two main reasons: 1) to partition a new hard disk with the DOS version of Partition Magic;  2) to clone, back up and restore a partition or a whole hard disk with the DOS version of Ghost. Both these programs open into a GUI when they are run.

With Ghost, I can restore a complete XP installation in about a minute. Currently, my usage of the C: drive in my personal machine is 3.6GB plus another 3GB for the pagefile. All of that is backed up as a 1.52 GB ghost file. This includes, besides Windows and the service pack, all the drivers, apps and utilities I need, set up and configured just the way I want them.

Restoring everything from the ghost file takes just under three minutes,and my computer is not very fast by current standards. I can format C:, restore everything, boot up and begin to use my computer again, all in less than 10 minutes.

Of course, there are other ways of backing up the OS partition, but I like my way.


----------



## RaptorX (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm. I personally have never backed up my windows partition. When windows gets currupted I simply format & reinstall it since I have nothing important on my C drive anyway. 

I currently have a really old(around 2003-2004) dvd combo(cd writer) of liteon that is still fully functioning in my p4 rig. Would that be easily attached to my brand new system? It'd save me some cash too. It has that wide white plastic cable. 

In the manual(can't believe I still have it!), under interface it says "available IDE interface connector" required. 

Don't know if IDE cable/connector has changed over the last decade or is exactly the same. Diagram shows a hdd in primary IDE and the writer connected to secondary IDE.

The new motherboard I'm purchasing will only have 1 IDE. No idea if compatible.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 19, 2010)

it will be compatible...

I have only two SATA ports on my mobo...that's why i asked you to go for an IDE writer...but if you have 6 SATA ports on your new mobo then no worries...i think you can go ahead with a SATA drive...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 19, 2010)

RaptorX said:


> Hmm. I personally have never backed up my windows partition. When windows gets currupted I simply format & reinstall it since I have nothing important on my C drive anyway.


Backing up important data from other partitions is one thing. Backing up the C: drive is another. The idea is to save time. A few minutes vs. 2 hrs or so to install the OS and all the other progs including the time to tweak and configure them to your liking. 



> I currently have a really old(around 2003-2004) dvd combo(cd writer) of liteon that is still fully functioning in my p4 rig. Would that be easily attached to my brand new system? It'd save me some cash too. It has that wide white plastic cable.
> 
> In the manual(can't believe I still have it!), under interface it says "available IDE interface connector" required.
> 
> ...


IDE standards have not changed. It will be compatible.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 19, 2010)

completely agree with the post above...
I also use ghost image for restoring my PC as it only takes around 15-20 minutes for my clean Win7 restoration. If I would start installing it again and again, it would take around an hour or so...


----------



## khmadhu (Aug 19, 2010)

for ghosting clonezilla is really good , it has best compression,  acronis also not bad..


----------



## prvprv (Aug 19, 2010)

My LG IDE dvd writer worked for 2.5 years and gone. Now i bought new LG 22x SATA dvd writer (OEM) for 850/-.  I think LG is the best.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2010)

tbh, all DVD writers are the same. Every company gives problems.

Although, 5 years back...Samsung was notorious.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 20, 2010)

I love Sony !!!

I had Liteon for overan year.. and then it died.. i must have hardly burned 25 DVD on it... then i got this Sony as one of my cousin suggested.. n it works great !!

honestly my cousin burns like 200-250 CD/DVD's a week... and he is currently using his 2nd sony writer in last 4 years... i find it worth... lol !!


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 20, 2010)

^^^^ hehe is he a movie pirate  lol
200-250 DVDs/week..who else does that!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2010)

Sony always gave trouble reading discs written by itself...lol. Samsung was able to read atleast. 

I stay away from optical disc writers. They all suck.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 20, 2010)

Well,I have a sony dvdrw drive 2.5 years old.It haven't given me any problems yet.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 20, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> ^^^^ hehe is he a movie pirate  lol
> 200-250 DVDs/week..who else does that!!



its just abt reading btween the lkines ..lol...


----------

